# Marmalade...



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

It just isn't what it was.

Frank Cooper's Original Oxford hasn't been the same since the recipe was changed a number of years ago. The Dundee stuff in the retro white glass jar is almost OK, but it is way too sweet.

I shall have to make my own, that is the only thing for it.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree - I love my marmalade in the morning and if I ran out of homemade - picked up at church fairs then I bought Frank Coopers - still better than most others but not what it was sadly:icon_pale:


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

The mind boggles at the thought processes these companies go through when they change their products just enough to annoy their existing customers, but not attract enough new customers to make up for the short fall.

Dont even get me started on kippers!


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

How about Tiptree marmalades..so many...such packaging. I have a lifelong mistrust of "home made" marmalades especially when given to me as gifts. How do you know they aren't poisoned ?


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

How about Tiptrees' made with "Malt Whisky" Difcult to obtain in the states.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 14, 2006)

*Blood orange marmalade*

I bought 2 jars of Sarah Beth's blood orange marmalade,,,,ate one eagerly, and don't want to start the second one until I find some others. Sometimes, wonderful foods are very hard to find....such as a fine apple butter. Farmer's markets were wonderful sources, but ours will no longer let the dealers sell such things.....for legal risk reasons.


----------



## michael69 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pulledpork said:


> It just isn't what it was.
> 
> Frank Cooper's Original Oxford hasn't been the same since the recipe was changed a number of years ago. The Dundee stuff in the retro white glass jar is almost OK, but it is way too sweet.
> 
> I shall have to make my own, that is the only thing for it.


This is what I tend to buy because I can get it locally in the supermarket (not the "Vintage" though, that seems way too sweet!)
If I'm feeling extravagent, then I'll get some Fortnum's stuff, that's really good!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

bulldog said:


> I bought 2 jars of Sarah Beth's blood orange marmalade,,,,ate one eagerly, and don't want to start the second one until I find some others. Sometimes, wonderful foods are very hard to find....such as a fine apple butter. Farmer's markets were wonderful sources, but ours will no longer let the dealers sell such things.....for legal risk reasons.


Sarabeth's is great. I hope to have the opportunity to have a meal at their restaurant on Central Park South when I visit New York later this month.


----------

